# Hampton Virginia - two female rex, and some black and blue standard pups.



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

The two rex females are ready to go now. Dad is a Russian Blue Dumbo with a Rex coat. Momma is a plain old PEW. They are black hoodies. 

This litter I just took in was supposed to be healthy but apparently not, lots of sniffles and resp. sounds. They will not be available until they are healthy. I do not think they've ever been handled. And I'm not sure how many there are - safe to say around a dozen. Mostly males.


"Ah! I'm invisible now!"







The rex girl - under the capped girl, capped girlie isn't UFA.


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

They are so cute!!!!


----------



## TheBears (Aug 8, 2013)

We just lost one of our boys and I'd like to adopt another one to keep our ~12 week old neutered PEW boy company. I PMed you.


----------

